# Carputer as source- EQ options? Software or Hardware??



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/high-end-solutions/121212-winamp-eq-plugins-quality.html#post1220709


I need more opinions so I decided to throw it up on here! Debating a change to the system. Please read, any advice is appreciated. kthnx


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

I'm doing this now.

You'll definitely need "Console" from www.console.jp. Voxengo has a bunch of VSTs for processing, but I haven't found any really good crossovers that are versitile except for frequency allocator.

The biggest hassle for me was choosing a soundcard. I opted for the Konnekt48 from TC Electronics because I wanted a remote volume control, had to have firewire and more than 8 analog outputs. RME also makes great ones. Both are really expensive. Signal routing is a nightmare if you want to play from Itunes, but if you're not married to Apple DRM, it's cake.


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Andy, I'm not trying to go active so I don't need crossovers.. Just a quality EQ. I'll use the crossovers on my amps (18db high, low, BP for all channels). Any thoughts just on the EQ??


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

Holy ****, just googled that soundcard- you're nuts bro! I'm set on taking the DAC route. I like simplicity thats why I dont want to do all of my tuning on the PC just send an EQed full signal out to my amps.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Actually, there is a cool parametric EQ...I'lls ee if I cna find it. Also, the Audyssey Mult-EQ (same as Alpine PXE-H650 is available as a VST plug in. I can't remember who is marketing it...I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Here it is:

http://www.esoundz.com/details.php?ProductID=1766


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Here's a parametric VST. I have this and it's cool.

http://www.kvraudio.com/get/2470.html


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah I've looked at electri-q and it looks awesome. I forget, do you have to pay for that one? Also, once you set it up does the program have to be running to have its effect? 

It talks about slopes and filters, does it also do xover duty? That s one thing that was confusing me...

Thanks Andy.

PS that other program is wayyy out of my price range. Guess I haven't quite reached "baller status" lol


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

It's just EQ. No crossover


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

AudioMulch is another VST host...I prefer it over Console, as it's easier to setup auto-launching during PC startup/resume...


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Here's a simple crossover:
http://www.kvraudio.com/get/3025.html


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have heard of these before, then I forgot all about them when I picked up my 3sixty.2! lol. Is the sound quality between different plugins/ programs going to be significant? There are simple 31 band EQ's just for winamp- you guys think those will be worse for quality?

Andy, why does electri-q talk about highpass, lowpass, yada yada in its description?


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Wow. This is pretty cool. Maybe some IASCA judges should check this out.

http://www.kvraudio.com/get/2965.html


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Also cool. This one includes an all pass filter you can use to change the phase of a band of frequencies while leaving the magnitude alone. It's indespensible for making cars image when speakers are in the doors. 

http://www.kvraudio.com/get/2995.html


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Also cool. This one includes an all pass filter you can use to change the phase of a band of frequencies while leaving the magnitude alone. It's indespensible for making cars image when speakers are in the doors.
> 
> http://www.kvraudio.com/get/2995.html


BINGO! That looks like a beautiful program!


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

WuNgUn said:


> AudioMulch is another VST host...I prefer it over Console, as it's easier to setup auto-launching during PC startup/resume...


Wungun, just for EQ this seems a bit too complex, for what I need at least.


Hey Andy,

How does electri-q work on a small touchscreen @ 800x600


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

i'm in the same boat (looking for a carpc eq solution) and, after spending the last couple hours reading, i am looking at the alpine pxe-h650. it seems like a good solution to me for a couple reasons:

1) auto-correction
2) 3 band parametric eq
3) remote volume control
4) price

i'm not trying to hi-jack your thread, as i am offering it as a possible solution, but would anybody like to discuss this as an option in a carpc application?


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

I will be implementing my new m-audio firewire sound card this week.. 

Im currently using VST host as my VST plugin app. 

I have it setup on my home PC (mac mini) that i may end up moving in the car later. 

1: EQ: KarmaFX Equalizer (main input taking in stereo sound)
2 + 3: EQ: KarmaFX Equalizer (taking stereo from 1 and splitting it to L + R to have separate EQ setting)
4+5+6: Voxengo Audio Delay (Taking signal from 2+3 and splitting it to my 3 way front stage, time alignment)
7+8 : Phase Bug Mono (Taking signal from 2+3 and turning them into two separate mono sources)
9+10+11: Rubber Filter (Taking signal from 4+5+6, Xover for front stage)
12: Voxengo Audio Delay (Taking signal from 7+8, time alignment)
13+14+15: Phase Bug (Taking signal from 9+10+11, Phase changer for front stage, output to amps)
16: Rubber filter (taking signal from 12, xover for sub and rear fill, mono output to amps)

seems like it works just fine.. just needed some initial setup.


----------

